# 1/2 Boer 1/2 Kiko Cross Wether For Sale



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

*3/4 Boer 1/4 Kiko Cross Wether For Sale*

I have a 3/4 Boer 1/4 Kiko wether for sale. I think he would make a great pack goat prospect. His mother is my biggest Boer doe and she is pretty tall. His dad is a pure Kiko and he is turning out to be a big, tall buck. I haven't had any Kiko packers yet, but I have had really good luck with them. They are very hearty and have no problems kidding. Let me know if you are interested. I would like $100 for him. He was born 2/20/13. If you took him now he would need to be bottle fed for a while, but he is on his mom at the moment. I have a attached some pictures but he is quite a bit bigger now. I am located in Logan Utah, but I will be traveling to Blackfoot Idaho Sunday if that helps.


----------

